# Need Help Locating



## cxm (Oct 11, 2013)

I am hoping someone here will be able to help me find a product I don't seem to be able to find any more.

For years I packaged the ammo I loaded in folding paper boxes that were die cut from a single sheet of card board similar to the material still used for cake boxes and that sort of thing. I bought them from a guy in Dallas Texas who used to advertise in the back of American Rifleman.

I find these boxes the best for ammo. They are the old style in which bullets are loaded in alternating order up and down like some .22 ammo (if you can find any  still is today by many makers.) This makes for very dense and compact storage of ammo. For example, in the same cardboard carton I can package with eight boxes of 45 acp of the popular style box with plastic storage trays for 50 rounds of ammo, I can pack 12 boxes of 45 acp of this style of box. The boxes are not only compact, they are economical and save on use of materials.

Unfortunately I can't find them anywhere.

Here are some pix of the box I'm talking about.










This is the box before it is folded










After it is folded










And after it is closed

These used to be very common, hopefully someone will know where to find the box.

I would very much appreciate any help in locating this product... either a dealer or the manufacturer would be great.

Thanks

CHuck


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you still have working contact information for the guy who used to make and sell them, you might ask to buy his die-set (which may be just one die, which both cuts and scores).

If you can acquire the die or die set, it will be an easy matter to find a local box manufacturer, who can punch them out for you. (If you have to buy thousands, you might find yourself "forced" into a moneymaking business.)

If you Google "box manufacturers," or "cardboard box retailers," you may be directed to a maker's or seller's catalog which features a box of very similar dimensions. In that case, you may have to buy 25 at a time, or maybe 50.
For instance, click on: Boxes, Shipping Boxes & Cardboard Boxes in Stock - ULINE

For example, ULine's catalog (just received today-and then discarded) lists several possibly-appropriate boxes, each in a different cardboard-strength.
Assuming that you need something about 5"x 3"x 1", check-out parts #S-16519 (and several other different small sizes), S-16613, and S-16641.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

12 x 6 x 2" Indestructo Mailers S-14310 - Uline

12 x 6 x 3" Indestructo Mailers S-15101 - Uline


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I love U-Line...don't know why, but boxes, packaging and that stuff always seemed kinda clever and cool to me. Is that wrong! (Yes, my wife says I'm a geek!). I also love Newegg, Gunbot, and Cabelas! LOL

At $9.10/box it's a bit pricey for me to get some of those, (esp. For 100 of them) but man, what a great storage box for stuff!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

How about Staples or Office Depot or UPS? I have a neighbor friend who stores his handguns in cardboard boxes instead of the plastic cases they come in. I don't know where he gets them but I have one from him and it is pretty strong. I can find out from him if you wish.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

How about an ammo can?


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Are you suggesting an ammo can as an alternative or asking where to find one!


----------



## cxm (Oct 11, 2013)

*Thanks*

I have found the product I'm looking for... thanks to all for the input.

For info here is the source.

http://www.repackbox.com/

V/r

Chuck


----------

